# Very faint bfp 9dp5dt



## Lola2014

Hi I've been testing early again!   the last few days, got a very very faint bfp at 7dp5dt then slightly darker 8dp5dt then this morning slightly darker again but not by much to be honest. They are all still faint but you don't have to squint or hold up to the light to see them. I used superdrug tests and this morning a first response as well. I also thought I would try a pound land test that is supposed to pick up 20 hcg but that was negative. I'm starting to freak out that its a chemical pregnancy. Do you think I'm still in with a chance of this working out for me or is it not looking good xx


----------



## Guest

It sounds positive that your tests have been gradually slightly darker. It can take a while, everyone's different. Don't worry too much about the Poundland test. Stay positive and ring your clinic for advice maybe. Good luck!     xx


----------



## Dudders

The hcg level in your wee fluctuates, which means the darkness of the line doesn't tell you much.  I've had tests where I know my beta was about 150 and the line was very faint.  I also saw pictures of other people's tests that were much darker than mine with much lower betas, so everyone is different.  Mine weren't even that dark in the 300s!


----------



## Lola2014

Thanks merlin and dudders. I actually thought if I got a bfp I would stop worrying about everything and all would be fine, little did I know I'd just start worrying about something else   my otd is saturday and the clinic gave me a clearblue plus I think the sensitivity is 25. I just need to keep hoping that I get a postive on the test they gave me xx


----------



## Artypants

Hi there

I would buy a better quality test, first response early response are the best as the cheap ones will show positive but they are notorious for being faint. Good luck


----------



## Lola2014

Artypants I did a first response this morning there was a better line on that than the superdrug but I'm really worried about how light it was. I just can't get this horrible feeling that it's all over before it began out of my head xx


----------



## Artypants

I remember having test hell as well, I had clear positives on FRER, some stronger then others, and I did a clearblue test on OTD which was negative! I have HCG bloodwork to confirm a very good reading so they are totally not reliable, would you consider a blood test to see what your numbers are?


----------



## Lola2014

I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow I'm going to ask if she will do a blood test, not sure if she will but it's worth a try. I wish now I lived closer to my clinic I would have went for a blood test but I live in Scotland and my clinic is in Darlington xx


----------



## Laura301078

Try and stay positive lola2014 do you go to london women in darlington? I go there had ET on monday this week   how've you found it there?


----------



## Lola2014

Laura... yes we're at the London women's clinic, they have been great, I really like that it's just a small team of staff, feels a bit more personal. I can't fault them at all. How have you found them?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Lola....sounds really positive!!!! I did a superdrug test for my first bfp at 8dp5dt and the line was very clear...
The next morning I did a first response and the line was lighter...the day after that I had my beta test done which confirmed my pregnancy so my dh begged me not to do any more tests until the viability scan...errrrm I did just one more fr and it was still quite light!!!
to put your mind at rest get a beta test...i know the worrying never ends, my lo is 7 months old now and I still fret lol  
Congratulations


----------



## Ali_123

Hi Hun

I know how you feel having been in a similar position myself recently. I got a very faint line on a first response on 13 and 14 dpo, though it got a bit darker by the end of 14dpo. I googled like mad and compared my line to everyone else's and it did seem much lighter than most people's lines at 14dpo. This worried me and unfortunately in my case I was right to be worried as I had a miscarriage, I was also having spotting and bleeding from the day of my BFP though - not sure I would have been as worried about the line if it wasn't for that. Some other people had light lines on 14dpo and were absolutely fine, it's not a quantitative test. 

If the line is getting darker then that is a good thing. Also, FETS are known for implanting later so that may well be the reason why the line is faint. I'd wait and see what the blood test tells you and be cautiously optimistic. Good luck!! x


----------



## Laura301078

Lola - I love it there, they've been so lovely with us. Dr Ashur is so good, he takes the time to explain everything to us. Its a miracle I never cried after ET when he went over how he thought everything had went and wished us luck.


----------



## Lola2014

before I went to the doctor this morning I used a clearblue digital it came back pregnant 1-2 weeks, I also used a first response, superdrug and tesco (because I have officially gone insane  ) all positive but seem lighter than yesterday's tests. Had a blood test taken get the results on Monday (my 30th birthday so hoping that gives me good luck!) otd is tomorrow still have a clearblue plus that the clinic gave me and the other digital from today's madness. I will use them tomorrow then phone clinic with results then I WILL NOT BUY ANOTHER TEST! Just have to hope that the levels in my blood are Ok then double and everything works out fine. I can't believe I've given myself all this worry by testing early and comparing every test. I would not recommend anyone testing early its not worth the added stress and heartache. Thanks everyone for all your advice its been much appreciated xx


----------



## Ali_123

I agree....have made the same mistake myself. I hope it all works out well for you but if not it is still useful information to know about a chemical pregnancy in a way as it means that you can achieve implantation/get pregnant (even though it is upsetting information to know)! How many days post egg collection are you now? 1-2 on a clear blue means that your HCG is likely to be under 200 which could be fine depending on how far on you are......the most important thing is the doubling time so lets keep fingers crossed for Monday  xx


----------



## Lola2014

I'm 10dp5dt transfer today was a FET i'm not sure what level should be normal at this stage suppose I'll just new to wait and see xx


----------



## Ali_123

1-2 on a clear blue digital would be normal at this point so I wouldn't worry too much yet. They like to see a blood HCG of 50 of above on 14 days post egg collection, and HCG is meant to double every 48 hours....x


----------



## Bax

Lola - how did you have enough wee for so many tests?!  I know it's not easy but please try to calm down and not to panic - it all sounds positive and you're only stressing yourself out, at a time when you need your body to be relaxed


----------



## Lola2014

Bax.....I dipped the tests all in the same little tub of pee lol I'm really going to try and calm down about it all think I've given myself enough stress to last me a life time. I'm just going to take one day at a time and hope for the best xx


----------



## Lola2014

Got the results from the GP levels are only 30   so  think its pretty much over xx


----------



## Ali_123

Hi Lola

I'm so sorry to hear that. It doesn't sound great, but if the doubling time is 48 hours or less then you could very well still be in with a chance, especially since HCG levels can be lower with FET's. Are they doing another reading today? x


----------



## Lola2014

yes they took more blood I'll get the results tomorrow afternoon, these bloods will be 72 hours after the first. Still showing pregnant 1-2 on clearblue digital. I got another one thinking that it would now say not pregnant since its been 3 days since the the first blood were done. maybe it takes a while for the hcg to drop xx


----------



## Ali_123

Yes - but it takes a while for it to double as well and it would need to be at 200 before the clear blue went up to 2-3. If it was 30 on Friday then I don't think it would be at 200 yet even if it was doubling.....I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you....x


----------



## Lola2014

HCG only went from 30 to 35 my GP says it's not viable and I know that myself but my clinic want me to continue with drugs and have another blood test on Thursday. Wish I didn't have to prolong this nightmare any longer than necessary xx


----------



## Ali_123

Im so sorry Lola 

I was in a really similar position last week in that my pregnancy test was negative (!) so clearly we were heading for a miscarriage, but the clinic wanted me to carry on with my drugs until I had an HCG blood test. I knew it was over so I didn't listen and took myself off the drugs, the miscarriage came fairly soon after stopping progesterone and from a physical point of view it was not bad as it was early days. I have since been back for a scan with them and everything is now clear. Thinking of you, I really hope that we both have better luck next time! Life can be so unfair  xx


----------

